# Honda HS621 fuel leak



## lmichael (Nov 5, 2019)

First time post so please be gentle 
Have a Honda HS621 for the last 7 or so years. Other than I broke the auger and had to weld it up and put new paddles and belt on it been a flawless machine until this year. As always even after storage all summer, we got our first big storm of the season last week for Halloween. It started on the first pull. But began leaking fuel quite badly. Took cover off and carb was leaking pretty profusely. I doubted a stuck float or needle/seat as it runs flawlessly. So I looked up a new carb and was pretty amazed to find OEM ones were in the $60 to $80 range. So looking further on FleaBay I found them being sold for $9.00 to about $15.00 (I know they're reproductions) but I bought one from a well rated company in CA. Actually fits pretty well except the orientation of the fuel inlet does not allow for the stock fuel shutoff to be used, So I installed it with a line direct from the tank to the shutoff built onto the carb. Fired up first pull but I have another leaky carb. 

Is there any out there that work/fit exactly as stock but won't break the bank? I find it hard to justify an $80 carb on a machine I paid $100 for.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

lmichael said:


> First time post so please be gentle
> Have a Honda HS621 for the last 7 or so years. Other than I broke the auger and had to weld it up and put new paddles and belt on it been a flawless machine until this year. As always even after storage all summer, we got our first big storm of the season last week for Halloween. It started on the first pull. But began leaking fuel quite badly. Took cover off and carb was leaking pretty profusely. I doubted a stuck float or needle/seat as it runs flawlessly. So I looked up a new carb and was pretty amazed to find OEM ones were in the $60 to $80 range. So looking further on FleaBay I found them being sold for $9.00 to about $15.00 (I know they're reproductions) but I bought one from a well rated company in CA. Actually fits pretty well except the orientation of the fuel inlet does not allow for the stock fuel shutoff to be used, So I installed it with a line direct from the tank to the shutoff built onto the carb. Fired up first pull but I have another leaky carb.
> 
> Is there any out there that work/fit exactly as stock but won't break the bank? I find it hard to justify an $80 carb on a machine I paid $100 for.



hmm seems odd that the needle and seat would be leaking on a new carb even if it is a ebay one. sure its not a connection and its actually coming out of the mouth of the carb?


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I invite you to look at this another way. 

Getting a working snowblower for $100 is an absolute steal, good on you. 

$80 for a new OEM carb is incredibly good value, IMO and experience. 

I would view as an investment to keep your other investment going. 

$180 for a good working snowblower is still a steal.


----------



## lmichael (Nov 5, 2019)

Honestly not sure. I may have to put a long hose on the tank and get it up off the machine so I can actually see the carb. Would really like to be able to use the OEM carb but I know it's leaking because when I shut the fuel off it stopped. Unlike the new carb with built in fuel shutoff which I THOUGHT was shutoff and leaked fuel inside my attached garage and stunk the house up really badly. Maybe I will try the new carb with a long fuel line and make sure it's not the connection. In either case was hoping to find a true bolt on replacement that actually works
Maybe you're right skunky but it still stings a bit since I am a proverbial cheapskate


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

lmichael said:


> Maybe you're right skunky but it still stings a bit since I am a proverbial cheapskate


:surprise::surprise:

The thought never crossed my mind!! :devil:

:kiss:


----------



## lmichael (Nov 5, 2019)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> :surprise::surprise:
> 
> The thought never crossed my mind!! :devil:
> 
> :kiss:



ROTFLMAO You caught me bwahaha


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

lmichael said:


> Honestly not sure. I may have to put a long hose on the tank and get it up off the machine so I can actually see the carb. Would really like to be able to use the OEM carb but I know it's leaking because when I shut the fuel off it stopped. Unlike the new carb with built in fuel shutoff which I THOUGHT was shutoff and leaked fuel inside my attached garage and stunk the house up really badly. Maybe I will try the new carb with a long fuel line and make sure it's not the connection. In either case was hoping to find a true bolt on replacement that actually works
> Maybe you're right skunky but it still stings a bit since I am a proverbial cheapskate


if you really want to be cheap you can try cleaning the carb seat and needle. or replacing. not sure if they are replaceable on that unit. i have never had a leaky honda carb. the toro's on the other hand always leak.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

lmichael said:


> First time post so please be gentle
> Have a Honda HS621 for the last 7 or so years. Other than I broke the auger and had to weld it up and put new paddles and belt on it been a flawless machine until this year. As always even after storage all summer, we got our first big storm of the season last week for Halloween. It started on the first pull. But began leaking fuel quite badly. Took cover off and carb was leaking pretty profusely. I doubted a stuck float or needle/seat as it runs flawlessly. So I looked up a new carb and was pretty amazed to find OEM ones were in the $60 to $80 range. So looking further on FleaBay I found them being sold for $9.00 to about $15.00 (I know they're reproductions) but I bought one from a well rated company in CA. Actually fits pretty well except the orientation of the fuel inlet does not allow for the stock fuel shutoff to be used, So I installed it with a line direct from the tank to the shutoff built onto the carb. Fired up first pull but I have another leaky carb.
> 
> Is there any out there that work/fit exactly as stock but won't break the bank? I find it hard to justify an $80 carb on a machine I paid $100 for.


don't understand why you did not try to determine where fuel leak was coming from. maybe fuel line split at connection or a dried out broke carb O ring. the OEM ( original Honda ) carb is much better than aftermarket .


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Determine where the leak is first, than repair what’s in trouble. Clean the carb and change all gaskets/seals while there...


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

And don’t forget to clock the bowl properly as per the service manual. We saw that mystery leak on some rejetted hss machines last year. If you or the prior owner had the bowl down to check or empty it may just be on there wrong.


----------



## lmichael (Nov 5, 2019)

Never had the bowl down on the old carb. The way the carb is jammed up in there, there was honestly no way I could contort myself enough to truly decide where the leak was but it appeared to be coming best as I could see from around the bowl or the casting. I looked for a "carb kit" and all I could find was aftermarket stuff. One so called "kit" was just a needle and seat and was $13.00. I did find one actual "kit" but was $40! 

FWIW I figured out the issue. Turns out the inlet fitting on the new carb is smaller than the actual Honda carb and smaller of course than the fitting on the gas tank. Took it all apart again got a reducer to put in line from the gas tank, used the smaller hose and all new clamps and got it all together. Gave it a test run yesterday afternoon and no drips or leaks. Runs like new BTW. I did keep the old carb and may go through it. 

Really now the only downside to the new carb is the fuel shutoff is on the carb now (hard to get to) as the orientation of the new one did not allow for using the shutoff as it originally was


----------

